# Which K.K. song is the creepiest?



## iuuv (Jun 15, 2017)

^^


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm going with K.K. Dirge for sure. Hypno is pretty creepy too though. It instantly makes me think of Aika Village so I picture a little girl with blood splattered on her with an axe.

I remember there was this dream town I visited where I went into their house and it was all pitched black with K.K. Dirge playing in the background. It creeped me out so bad. 

I don't find K.K. Oasis creepy at all. I end up dancing to it.

Edit: um so someone in the comments section on youtube pointed this out and it makes K.K. Dirge even worse. A dirge is a song they play during a funeral and before you bury someone. Awesome. I'm not sleeping tonight.


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 15, 2017)

K.K Hypno is creepy but I also really like it!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 15, 2017)

Before I even saw the options, I was going to say Dirge for sure idk what it is about it, it just gives me cult vibes


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 15, 2017)

Hypno K.K. for sure. I only have it playing in my basement, which has two creepy dolls and a only a red lava lamp to light the room. If I play it in my main room, I get too creeped out and end up leaving in a hurry.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 16, 2017)

Senshi said:


> Before I even saw the options, I was going to say Dirge for sure idk what it is about it, it just gives me cult vibes



same, it sounds like a real dirge.  not a fan.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 16, 2017)

Senshi said:


> Before I even saw the options, I was going to say Dirge for sure idk what it is about it, it just gives me cult vibes



same, it sounds like a real dirge.  not a fan.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 16, 2017)

Senshi said:


> Before I even saw the options, I was going to say Dirge for sure idk what it is about it, it just gives me cult vibes



same, it sounds like a real dirge.  not a fan..


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

Hypno K.K. really messes with me, since that was the music in Aika town (which TRAUMATISED ME)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2017)

K.K. Dirge. When I listen to it I can't help but picture people around a fire performing a sacrificial ritual.

Hypno K.K. is creepy too but in a different way, I get a "I'm going insane" feeling from it.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 17, 2017)

I like Hypno K.K.... My mind imagines a psychological thriller when it hears it... K.K. Dirge makes me imagine a dark corridor and at the end a dark figure you can't comprehend, you can't go back because behind you is a wall and with each step you take towards the figure, the corridor grows shorter, the wall follows you... and the dark figure grows several limbs and forms which seem not human... but you can't still understand what it is...


----------



## iuuv (Jun 17, 2017)

I would say Dirge is the creepiest, but Dirge gives me the "Halloween party trying too hard to be scary" feeling so I say Hypno


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 17, 2017)

Dirge!!!!!!!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Dirge is the creepiest for sure


----------



## Isalami (Jun 19, 2017)

K.K. Dirge of course! It makes me think of occult sacrifice :'D one of my favorite villagers Lucky has it playing in his house, and the more i listen to it the creepier it gets, but I actually still quite like it, i bought it hehe~ cx


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 20, 2017)

K.K. Dirge. It's also my least favorite K.K. song since it sounds so weird and creepy.


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

K.K Dirge is creepier than Hypno and Oasis tbh, I can see Hypno a bit creepy, but Dirge is _much_ more creepier.


----------



## Kitsey (Jun 20, 2017)

I voted for K.K. Dirge. If I enter a room where that's playing I make sure to book it out of there before hearing those weird gunshot noises.

Wasn't there a really old dream town that used K.K. Oasis and it was kind of creepy? I don't think the song itself is scary though.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 21, 2017)

Honestly KK Oasis isn't that creepy. Hypno KK is creepy but I think Dirge is the scariest one. Though it is not on the list KK Synth scares me too...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 21, 2017)

I chose Dirge, but I think kk. Parade is the creepiest. It's also the most annoying.


----------



## Alibabawashere (Aug 25, 2020)

Kk dirge is not scary. It sounds like majoras mask temple music. These ppl have never played a zelda game.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 25, 2020)

Hypno K.K. is kinda a mix of a creepy, sad song. Dirge is imo a weird song, maybe has here and there some creepy vibes on it. As for Oasis, it actually sounds like as if it could be the soundtrack for a desert themed track from a Mario Kart game.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 25, 2020)

K.k. oasis is really cool/pretty in my opinion; idk what’s creepy about it. 

Dirge gives more of a scary - creepy vibe to me, while hypno gives off a creepy “i’m in a daze” or dreaming type of vibe.


----------



## Geoni (Aug 25, 2020)

Pondering


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 26, 2020)

Not a huge fan of K.K. Dirge. It scares me ;w;​


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

hypno k.k. is definitely the creepiest to me - i always think of aika village when i hear it, and while aika didn’t scare me, hypno k.k. lowkey does and i can’t listen to it at night without getting hella creeped out lmaoo


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 27, 2020)

K.K. Dirge is pretty creepy. Still need it for New Horizons though.


----------

